# leisure battery, possible to fit another?



## adriacoral (Jan 27, 2014)

Hi 

This Coral 660 sp has a leisure battery fitted inside the rear facing double habitation seat. Does anyone know how to wire up a second leisure battery? I presume you would need a voltage regulator, or a switch of sorts to flick to go from the dead battery to the fully charged one?

Any thoughts welcome.

Terry


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

If there's room in there to fit another battery, they can be wired in parallel, and then your charger will charge both.

Colin


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

look in the electrical section http://www.motorhomefacts.com/forum-180.html , there are loads of posts on this. It is best to fit in parralel, and of the same type and age. so buying 2 similar batteries at the same time will be best.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I changed our single leisure battery to two identical ones as the single one was insufficient for what we wanted....

Batteries should never be allowed to go flat - doing so apparently damages them permanently or may do.......

if you have the space for two close together then they can be directly wired together using suitable heavy duty wire to connect the positive to the positive and the negative to the negative (connected in parallel) that gives you twice the capacity.

BUT if you make the mistake of collecting the positive of one to the negative of the other you can double the voltage to give 24v - which would cause damage to the electrical components fitted.

The link given by bognormike has lots of posts with many more details about doing it. For supply we used Tayna Batteries as they were economic and helpful and their delivery (even to Southern France) was fantastic although they did apologise that they could not do their normal 24 delivery (it took 47 hours).

http://www.tayna.co.uk/Leisure-Batteries-C45.html

their phone helpline is really good and I strongly recommend them....

Dave


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Fit another of the same amp-hrs rating and wire in parrellell
ie
positive to positive
negative to negative

using as thick an AUTO CABLE as possible (the range sell it) 

Phill


----------



## Jmdarr (Oct 9, 2013)

Hi 
We have a ADRIA matrix 680sp have two batteries connected together the electo block charges both and when topped up charges the engine battery .
Also 100 wat solar panel which keeps both batteries charge when put away.
Do have 110amp adria battery in shed waiting to go to a good home 4years old holds charge 
Had to buy two new batteries because the last person added a 80amp h to a 110 amph the 80amph pulled the 110 amph down and then failed ,caused all sorts of problems with having to sit in the dark no tv because the panel showed 11.8volt on panel on leisure side.
Just shows how one battery failing causes all sorts of problems.no problem now 

Johnd


----------

